# The Game Name Game



## Dragon of Fire (Mar 15, 2009)

This game seemed pretty fun in my mind, seeing as I just made it up.

The first poster comes up with a point for a game, and the next poster gives it a name, then comes up with another point for a game.

Example:
1st poster: Kick basketballs into a busy street and try not to have it hit/get hit by a car.

2nd poster: Car dodging.

Throw a handful of pencils at a wall an try to have as much stick into it as possible.

And it just keeps going like that. I'll start.

Throw a handful of pencils at a wall an try to have as much stick into it as possible.


----------

